# Invitation to our halloween party | The Seven Deadly Sins



## Haunt1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

It is the seventh year for our annual halloween party. In light of that our theme this year is the seven deadly sins. I thought I would share the images we designed for the invitation. The final invite is several sheets of paper consisting of the images below. Each image will be stacked on top of one another and bound in the lower left corner with a brad and a 7 charm. The final invite can then be fanned out to see each individual page.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Wow, those are impressive, i love that pig's leg and the sloth one


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Those are fantastic!! I especially love Gluttony!


----------



## Steph01924 (Sep 20, 2011)

Those look great! The pig one is a little freaky at first glance, lol.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Incredibly fantastic!! Would love to see pics of your party. Have fun.


----------



## emurancher (Sep 30, 2013)

Do you have higher resolution versions of those?


----------



## ice456789 (Sep 10, 2013)

Amazing job!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Love this!


----------



## KirstenOellers (May 12, 2013)

They look awesome!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

how are you printing them?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Really beautiful stuff! I think greed is my favourite!

(I've often contemplated doing a 7 deadly dwarves theme)


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Alright, 7 Deadly Sins-ers! I am ready to pass our "Confession" booth sign on. I will mail it (for free) to anyone who asks, but let me know who wants it next, so I can send it to a good home!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Those are great, you'll have some very lucky guests


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Amazing! They're beautifully done - but where is Pride? Is it the first one?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Beautiful designs.


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

Those are nice.


----------

